# Just Back From Baileys Point W/ Pictures!



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Just back from a GREAT weekend of camping at Baileys Point Campground, a Corps of Engineers facility on Barren River Lake in south-central Kentucky. This is a great campground with great views of the lake. An added bonus was the annual Glasgow (KY) Highland Games and Scottish Festival at nearby Barren River Lake State Park. The bagpipes were quite moving, and the games were really interesting. We visited the tents of two of my ancestral clans: the Wallace clan and the Robertson clan (there was no McCoy clan tent there though). I would highly recommend this campground. Loops A and B are the best.










link to photo album:Baileys Point & Glasgow Highland Games


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

JT that is a really nice campground. We will for sure put this one on our list to go to. Glad to hear yall had a great time. We will see yall in July.

Leon


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

JT, are you a competitor in the games, or just a spectator?

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I need to check this place out.
they have hookups?
They take reservations?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GoVols,

What a beautiful campground! It always amazes me what a nice job the Corp does with these things. We had lunch at one last summer on the Snake river, and it was beautiful. Lots of grass (perfectly groomed), just beautiful.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like a place I'd like to camp. Lake right in front of the Outback and not ONE other trailer in sight...awesome!!!























...only thing missing are a few cold brews on that table.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks like a very nice place JT
how is the fishing there

Don


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Answers to questions:

1. just a spectator! those highland games fellows are HUGE.
2. water and electric only. a few sites directly on the lakeshore, and probably due to the flood plain, do not have electricity. There are 2 dump stations.
3. reservations can be made on ReserveAmerica/ReserveUSA.
4. forgot to pack the fishing poles!









Also add they had the cleanest bath houses I have ever encountered.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

For those interested in trying out this campground:

Loop A: this loop sits on a hilltop overlooking the lake. Virtually all the sites on the lakeside of the loop road are good. All are heavily wooded. A1 is next to the boat parking lot. Remaining A2 though A19 (lakeside) have tree-obscured views of lake below and sit on the bluff edge. Sites 19-23 and 24-27 are the best sites for lake views. A19 is a really nice site, but would require making a >90 degree backing turn -- very awkward. Loop road fairly level and good for biking.

Loop B: B19, 22, 23, 24, 38, 32, 34, 44 are the best sites with lake views. Sites 24 and 44 get full afternoon sun, but are right on the lakefront. Very hilly section, not well suited for biking kids. Sites mentioned are spaced out really well. (We stayed on B22.)

Loop C: nice sites with good access to water, but most sites in this loop will be too short for the longer OBs and better suited to popups.

Loop D: heavily wooded sites

Loop E: heavily wooded


----------

